# Well, it's not me but my daughter



## diwata

My daughter's second recording: 





Hope you enjoy!


----------



## JimMcClain

Wow, you have to be gushing proud. What a nice voice. Sweet vibrato.

Jim


----------



## Tinderbox (UK)

Amazing to be Sure 

John.


----------



## diwata

Thanks Jim and John. Very proud indeed. Because of her I learned how to do audio recording, editing and mastering


----------



## Kanthaka

Your daughter has a beautiful voice. :mrgreen:


----------



## diwata

Thanks Kanthaka


----------



## JacaRanda

Very nice.  Luther Vandross - my favorite crooner of all time!


----------

